# power head



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

just wondering if u can actually buy powerheads of which mixes with oxygen without having to have an under graval filter or uplift tubes??????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think most powerheads have that option, but when you use a pump for a powerhead it does not include that option.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think most powerheads have that option, but when you use a pump for a powerhead it does not include that option.










yup yup!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, there are! i use de blended choice powerhead plus undergravel filter!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yes, there are! i use de blended choice powerhead plus undergravel filter!


?







?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have mine blowing little bubbles in sometimes big ones and i also have all the attachments for undergravel


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think most powerheads have that option, but when you use a pump for a powerhead it does not include that option.


 Powerheads can produce oxygen by itself with or without using an UGF.

Grosse, I didnt get what you meant by "using a pump for a powerhead it does not include that option". If your referring to an (air) pump as an alternative to place in the UGF tubes, wouldn't that produce oxygen as well if the air lines were attatched to an airstone? It wouldnt put out as much as a powerhead, but will produce oxygen.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think he means the pumps that you could use in a sump and also as a powerhead. Like the rio 2500 and such.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I think he means the pumps that you could use in a sump and also as a powerhead. Like the rio 2500 and such.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

cheers everyone


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means the pumps that you could use in a sump and also as a powerhead. Like the rio 2500 and such.
> ...


 AHHHH.. no arguments there. :







:


----------

